# محرك يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء



## علي! (15 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لربما اطلعتم على محرك سترلينج 
يتكون هذه المحرك من دولاب دوار وله ذراع مع مقبسين 


مبدئ عمل المحرك يعتمد على تسخين الهواء وتبريده بين المكبسين 


الوقود الذي يستند اليه المحرك للعمل 

تركيز اشعت الشمس او النار على احدى المكبسين 

مخطط بسيط لفهم مكونات المحرك ومبدئ عمله 
انقر على الرابط 
http://www.animatedengines.com/vstirling.html


مبدء العمل بسيط ومكوناته بسيطة ويمكن التخلي عن الوقود الاحفوري بهذه التجربة 

انقر هنا على الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20wQOZbHXvo&feature=relmfu

استخدم صاحب التجربة هذه المكبرة لتركيز اشعت الشمس بدلا من الوقود 


تجارب اخرى لبعض العاملين لهذا المحرك 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdW1DFyq-2k&feature=related

وهذه تجربة اخرى مع الرسم التوضيحي وكذلك طريقة ربط المحرك بداينمو للتوليد 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9xIXGB2vFU&feature=endscreen&NR=1




ننتظر ارائ الاخوة ليتحفونا بمداخلاتهم وأضافاتهم 



​


----------



## chadili (21 مارس 2012)

في ظل أزمة عالمية و نظوب النفط العالم إسلامي بحاجة ماسة لهذا نوع من محركات خصوصا للأابار و بئر مع إرتفاع درجة الحرارة خصوصا في دول عربية جل مناخها حار و شمس متوفرة على مدار سنة... أنا أبحث على محرك بهذه مواصفات لاكن لم أجده فى سوق نرجو من أعظاء مساعدة تحياتي لأروع موقع عربي


----------



## hussien95 (23 مارس 2012)

شكرا أخي الكريم وبالنسبة للأخ chadili هذا المحرك أسمه محرك ستيرلينغ ويوجد منه ولكن سعره مرتفع جدا جدا لذا أنصحك بأن تبحث عن نوع أخر من المحركات تقبل تحياتي


----------



## chadili (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا أخي حسين هناك محركات مغناطيسية و محركات تعمل على هيدروجين لاكن تبقى حصرية و حصول عليها مكلف


----------



## علي! (31 مارس 2012)

شكراً لمروركم الكريم أخوتي الافاضل 


في ما يتعلق بالثمن 
فانا لا اراى ان ثمنه غالي لكون المكونات بسيطة جداً راجع المخطط لفهم مبدئ العمل والتكوين 
*في الرابط الاول

فلا اعتقد ان ثمنه يتجاوز حجمه ووزنه 

بل نحن نرى انه ارخص محرك على الاطلاق 
ولقد شاهدت البعض قد صنعة من علبة بيبسي *:7:


كما تابعت بعض المواضيع 
ووجدت صورة لمحرك الماني الصنعي يعمل على الطاقة الشمسية ويولد 25000 كيلو واط *


ويمكن ان يستمر هذا المحرك بعد غياب اشعة الشمس بوضعنا هيتر او محرر من نوع ما لتعويض الحرارة بعد غياب الشمس 

فيمكن ان يكون مقصد الاخ في ارتفاع الاسعار على هذا النحور من المحركات 

وفقكم الله 

*


----------



## علي! (31 مارس 2012)

عذراً 25 كيلو واط


----------

